# Gamers in Bowling Green



## bolen (Mar 10, 2007)

I am looking for mature gamers in (or near) Bowling Green KY


----------



## exile (Mar 11, 2007)

Bolen,

I currently live in Toledo, OH, but will be moving back to my hometown of Somerset, KY later this summer. I am very much in the search for a group and would be open to travelling to play. Somerset is 1 1/2 to 2 hours from Bowling Green. Maybe, maybe we can work something out.

Chad


----------



## bolen (Mar 11, 2007)

sounds great.  I may be moving this summer if I get a tenure track job but if I dont I'd be glad to meet you

Keep in touch 

Brett


----------



## exile (Mar 12, 2007)

Will do. Where are you looking for jobs? I know some graet gamers in Louisville.

Chad


----------

